# Eyes back?



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Okay, here's Mojo at 5 months, and my long term plan is a puppy cut with a face and head and ears that are as close to natural as possible. I don't want his ears ever clipped, I don't want his head round, I want him to have a mustache and beard and most of his natural bangs. Putting bangs up in a top knot eventually is out of the question, so I will want to do some kind of minimal front bang trimming. I don't mind if his eyes are a bit veiled, but this is ridiculous.

What is the absolute minimum I can do (groomer, not I!) to be able to see his eyes without screwing up a "natural" look? And what EXACTLY do I tell the groomer to do and to NOT do?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Has his face been combed? I would struggle with that look if that is post combing. He looks like he has tangles between his eyes?

Anyhoo, first step if that is not combed out is to split the muzzle hairs to the left and right and start training the hairs to fall to the sides. Comb the top back and away from his eyes. As the hair gets longer it will get heavier and stay down better.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

He was bathed yesterday, then brushed and combed last night, but that photo was halfway through today after a mile and a half walk and a brief dip in the kiddie pool when his face got wet. The hair isn't tangled or matted, just separated the way it seems to do within a few hours of comb out.

I didn't realize that I could train the hair to go anywhere. 

You mean like this? So maybe I don't have to trim anything yet? And as it gets longer it will part on its own like the hair on top of his head and along his back does already? This look only lasted as long as it took him to give a big shake and put everything back where it was before, more or less.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

It takes a lot of training, and still some of the hair won't ever cooperate unless you happen to have one of the dogs whose hair complies with your plans, ha! Here is an option for trimming bangs that several of us do. This gal made a wonderful tutorial on bang-trimming. (Just one option.)

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2882&highlight=sierra+style+bangs


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Lol, for most havs the 5 month look is a messy one. Unless you want to trim you will have to wait a little longer for the hair on the muzzle to grow and get some weight. Do try to train it down and do what Christy said.
As far as to what to tell a groomer, good luck. Some listen, some don't. Take a picture for her to follow if you have one. He probably isn't ready for the groomer yet?
Carole


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

If you really want his face to have more of the natural look, then be patient. Don't trim until it grows out just the way you want it to. I keep Shelby's hair in a top knot, because her hair just fall straight down and she looks like Cousin It. I'm luckier with Kodi. His hair just seems to part naturally between his eyes.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Michelle, Kodi (Is it Kodi in your photo?...) is a handsome boy! I love his color--it doesn't show up in your avatar!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Michelle, Kodi (Is it Kodi in your photo?...) is a handsome boy! I love his color--it doesn't show up in your avatar!


Sheri I agree! Kodi is beautiful I love his coloring


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Didn't I see before and after photos of Kodi in the puppy cuts thread, showing some bang trimming between his eyes? Did you grow that out?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Haven't some people used a little dab of hair gel to help train the hair to go where it should? Since he can't lick that part of his face could you use a dab of gel to make the hair stay down on either side of his muzzle. At least until it gets past the "Beatles" haircut stage?


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, there's an idea. I think I'll try it. 

What is the consensus as to how well our dogs can see through their hair?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> As far as to what to tell a groomer, good luck. Some listen, some don't.
> Carole


I agree with Carole...some groomers just don't listen. After months of growing out his face hair, I was very specific that they don't cut the hair in the corners of the eyes AND THEY DID! Ugh...back to several months to get it grown out past the messy stage!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mojo's Mom said:


> Didn't I see before and after photos of Kodi in the puppy cuts thread, showing some bang trimming between his eyes? Did you grow that out?


I can't remember, but there might be. I cut his "bangs twice, and I haven't done it again. It takes so long to grow back and then train it to keep it out of their eyes.

Sheri and Sally, thanks for the compliments on Kodi. In his avatar pic, he was mostly white/cream. Then he got his gold color back and is a caramel color now. The picture I posted was taken in August.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Can someone tell me more about this hair "training"? Lola is 15 weeks and her hair falls straight down over her eyes now.....I've been using a barrette because I don't want to cut it until I see what it looks like grown out more. Do I just keep combing the top of her head back, or do I try to part it? Do you wet it first? 

She has total bed head in the first pic, but you can see how the hair falls down in front of her eyes. The barrettes are always falling out and crooked.....as you can see in the second pic. Will the barrette help train the hair, or make the situation worse?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Michele, Kodi is gorgeous!!!

Susie, barretts worry me a little. They can pull out a lot of hair. And what if they come out and she starts chewing on them? Have you tried a little top knot? You can experiment with different bands. The ones I use are the very small scruncies that wrap around 3 times. It is hard to even keep them in such a small puppy though. 
At this stage of a puppies life it takes a lot of patience when it comes to seeing their eyes, lol.
Carole


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

How old does the havanese have to be before the hair is as long as Kodi's. My little girl is 6 months old and much longer than the 5 month old.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I've been trying to keep Santos in a topknot so I can see his eyes...can someone please direct me to the bands someone suggested awhile back? The ones I've been using are little Goody bands, but he always manages to pull them out, and it's not that easy getting them in...they aren't stretchy enough, if that makes sense.


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

Kim I have a post "Top knots" lots of people kindly listed what they use. Why don't you check it out.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I use the scrunchies that I find at walmart in the little girls section, they are about 1/2 inch with a bow or plain to start. After you use them a while they stretch out too much and you have to buy more. I twist the hair, using the longer hair from the back of her head and twist the bangs into the longer hair, then put in the scrunchie, doubling it over three times. This usually stays in all day and doesn't mat Rosie's hair. I tries the little bands and she had them out in no time, because I couldn't get in the longer hair with the shorter hair. Usually I just let the hair hang around the house--looks like a different dog. It complete covers her face and she doesn't seem to mind. In fact, that is her favorite way to be. She looks like a dust mop; but doesn't seem to have any problem seeing. She is 9 months old now, I don't think the hair training thing is going to work. Every time I brush back, she shakes her head and its back in her face.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

susieg said:


> Can someone tell me more about this hair "training"? Lola is 15 weeks and her hair falls straight down over her eyes now.....I've been using a barrette because I don't want to cut it until I see what it looks like grown out more. Do I just keep combing the top of her head back, or do I try to part it? Do you wet it first?
> 
> She has total bed head in the first pic, but you can see how the hair falls down in front of her eyes. The barrettes are always falling out and crooked.....as you can see in the second pic. Will the barrette help train the hair, or make the situation worse?


Susie, I think little Lola is gorgeous! I love her bedhead look. I wouldn't change a hair on her sweet little noggin!


----------



## Karyn (Mar 19, 2009)

What is the best brush to use while drying my havanese, Bandit? Plus what's the up most best detangler to use? I brush Bandit daily and use Bio groom shampoo and skin conditioner that makes him so soft but it doesn;t help with the tangles.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

susieg said:


> Can someone tell me more about this hair "training"? Lola is 15 weeks and her hair falls straight down over her eyes now.....I've been using a barrette because I don't want to cut it until I see what it looks like grown out more. Do I just keep combing the top of her head back, or do I try to part it? Do you wet it first?
> 
> She has total bed head in the first pic, but you can see how the hair falls down in front of her eyes. The barrettes are always falling out and crooked.....as you can see in the second pic. Will the barrette help train the hair, or make the situation worse?


Susie I totally love the bed head look too. Good thing cause my boys sure have it!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Karyn said:


> What is the best brush to use while drying my havanese, Bandit? Plus what's the up most best detangler to use? I brush Bandit daily and use Bio groom shampoo and skin conditioner that makes him so soft but it doesn;t help with the tangles.


I use watered down conditioner as a detangler spray. The BioGroom creme rinse, 1 part conditioner to 6 parts water in a spray bottle. IMO, this works better than any grooming sprays I've tried!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

galaxie said:


> I use watered down conditioner as a detangler spray. The BioGroom creme rinse, 1 part conditioner to 6 parts water in a spray bottle. IMO, this works better than any grooming sprays I've tried!


That's what I use too, (though I water it down a bit more 9 parts water to one part conditioner) and like you, I haven't found a grooming spray that works as well. My breeder suggested it.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm so glad to see that others have a hard time figuring out how to expose the eyes. Panda in almost 7 months and her hair isn't long enough for a topknot. She'd never allow it to stay in anyway - she's rub until it was out. I've been trying to train the hair on top to part in the middle and then try to trim the bangs some - it hasn't been the most successful adventure as you can see.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yep, with puppies, you just have to wait and wing it in the meantime. All great advice given so far and I've really enjoyed the pictures!  Hang in there!


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

waybrook said:


> I'm so glad to see that others have a hard time figuring out how to expose the eyes. Panda in almost 7 months and her hair isn't long enough for a topknot. She'd never allow it to stay in anyway - she's rub until it was out. I've been trying to train the hair on top to part in the middle and then try to trim the bangs some - it hasn't been the most successful adventure as you can see.


Its crazy how much Lola and Panda look alike! Lola even has the same unruly white hair on her nose that sticks out towards her eyes LOL  I too had a tough time with her hair being in her eyes, sticking out in the wrong direction and her rubbing out her topknot. I gave up on the topknot and cut her bangs myself. When I picked her up from her first trip to the groomer I was so happy that they were able to "train" that unruly white hair.....but then I looked closer and they cut it! At first I was mad b/c I said not to cut anything except her bangs, paws and tush....but now I'm happy b/c I'm not constantly trying to tame that hair with spit.

Panda has no beard or eye staining! Do you use something, or are you just one of the lucky ones?


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

susieg said:


> Its crazy how much Lola and Panda look alike! Lola even has the same unruly white hair on her nose that sticks out towards her eyes LOL  I too had a tough time with her hair being in her eyes, sticking out in the wrong direction and her rubbing out her topknot. I gave up on the topknot and cut her bangs myself. When I picked her up from her first trip to the groomer I was so happy that they were able to "train" that unruly white hair.....but then I looked closer and they cut it! At first I was mad b/c I said not to cut anything except her bangs, paws and tush....but now I'm happy b/c I'm not constantly trying to tame that hair with spit.
> 
> Panda has no beard or eye staining! Do you use something, or are you just one of the lucky ones?


We're just lucky. The hair around her eyes is black so there is no evidence of staining there. Her beard is darker than the pictures reflect, but we've been blessed so far with no staining there either. She does drink from a water bottle and I think that helps. Also we don't give treats, she gets her dog kibble as a treat - maybe that makes a difference also....


----------

